# No Lobular Love?



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

I've made posts on it and other people have made them. Does no one have any information on this Alu steed? Has eveyone gone carbon crazy, and there is just not enough love to go around for this bike. Please soneone anyone that has ever rode one or even wanted to buy one, tell someone what this alu/carbon bike is all about.

Yes I do want one!


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

The paint jobs are spectacular. I was going to buy the girl version (dama race) but then they came out with a girl orca. The main consideration for me was price. An Ultegra lobular/dama is $3,000 which is expensive for an aluminum/carbon bike - you can certainly buy an all carbon trek, etc. for much less than that. The diva (girl orca) was only $600 more for all-carbon so it was kind of a no-brainer for me. I know the Women's U.S. road champ road a dama race. They're definitely fast but probably slightly less comfortable than carbon. The hydroformed tubing is supposed to help with comfort and I think that's why it's more expensive than most aluminum bikes. It's also a full carbon triangle - not just seat stays. It's a beautiful bike. Is it the paint job that attracts you?


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Why I'm attracted*

I'm attracted to this bike because of its's sexy tubes. I think it looks super sexy, sleek, and fast.


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Then Go For It!!*

I don't think you'll be disappointed. Have you taken one for a test-ride? What color are you going to get? My understanding is that the 2006 and 2007 models are the same so you may be able to find a bargain if a 2006 model is on sale. I saw the women's version for $2300 on sale and it's the exact same bike as this year.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

FWIW, I just bought a 2005 Orbea Lobular 100, brand new old stock, this will be my "real race" bike for 2007, gonna throw all carbon record and chorus on it, can't wait. From what I can tell so far it's going to be great, EXTREMELY light and the welds were done nicely. I currently have a 2002 Orbea Zonal which I will be making my crit bike for 2007 so this should be a nice upgrade. Have I mentioned just how much in love with Orbea I am? If I ever manage to get sponsored by these guys I'm going to immediately die and go to heaven.


----------



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

This is so true! I own a 2005 Lobular 50 and I am tempted to upgrade to an Orca mostly because of the CF craze. The paint is a real work of art compared to the Orca, a nice fade blue hand airbrushed job that looks nicer than any bike I’ve seen. I think in 06 the Lobular was less than 200g heavier than the Orca which isn’t really too big a deal to me. I love my lobular!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*The Lob*

I've been riding a Lobular for over 3 years. It's a great bike, I've done crits, road road races, centuries and a ton of climbing on it. I have nothing bad to say about the bike, it's comfortable, fast, and handles great.

I like the Lob so much that I have a new one on the way, nothing wrong with the old one, just wanted a new look.

I understand the CF craze, and think the Orca is beautiful, but I really believe the Lobular is very under appreciated.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

it's a Lobular cross, but it's a lobular. I'd actually get a road one if I didn't have an Opal.


----------



## Donahooc (Apr 14, 2008)

*I love mine.*

I aquired this bike a few weeks ago and it has no identifying marks. I have come to the conclusion that it is an 05 Lobular 100 Chorus. It has all the components that that model came on. I can't find another bike with such clean welds either. I can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## jtheskier (Jul 20, 2006)

My 2005 Lobular 50 has a badge reading "Lobular" near the bottom of the seat tube that faces forward. It kinda looks like you might have a badge there but I can't really tell.


----------



## Donahooc (Apr 14, 2008)

*Duh*

It's the sticker from the bike shop that sold the bike. I don't know why I didn't think about that before. I'll peel it off when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I love the lobular and the welds on them far exceeds any of the other aluminum frames from Orbea, here's mine:


----------

